# Drolet HT200 vs. Pacific Energy Summit, Quadrafire 5700, and Lopi Liberty



## corey148 (Oct 14, 2013)

Today I went to my local wood stove dealer to take a look at the stoves they had on hand. I spoke to the salesman for a while and they were advising their number one stove they sell is the Lopi Liberty. They quoted me a price of $2600.00 for stove and another $200.00 for the blower. I have read several reviews on this stove and they appear to be good stoves, however I originally have been looking at the Drolet HT2000 through Northern Tool. Their price for the HT2000 is around $1200.00. Can anyone tell me the difference that would explain the cost being so different?? The HT2000 has a 3.4 cubic feet firebox and has a max. of 95,000 btu's and appears to be built like a tank. I have also looked at the PE Summit as well as the Quadafire 5700and both of them appear to be excellent stoves as well but are going to run me around $2,500-3,000. Are these stoves that more efficent or having longer burn times because its hard to justify spending $1,500.00 more for a stove when they all have similar in specs. Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## drumbum (Oct 14, 2013)

Research Englander NC 30


----------



## Fyrebug (Nov 6, 2013)

At their core all wood stoves are made of 3 components. Steel, bricks and glass. The heat comes from the wood. The bigger the firebox the more heat. In effect, wood stoves are black square boxes made of metal. Therefore the need to be cautious of the marketing baloney you might hear out there. 

A wood stove will try to squeeze the most out of your wood burning. So efficiencies is something you should look at. Square footage, BTU output, burn time and some other specifications are often time over rated and not monitored (ie. no testing protocol). Since most EPA rated wood stoves will give you efficiencies between 75% to 82%, the next useful measure is the cu ft size of the firebox. 

We make the Drolet HT-2000 among other brands. This unit weights about 550 Lbs you can see all the specs here http://www.drolet.ca/en/products/wood/ht2000-with-pedestal It's our best seller and wont let you down.


----------



## Cerran (Nov 7, 2013)

drumbum said:


> Research Englander NC 30



+1 on the Englander if looks are not a primary concern. The Englanders heat as well as the others but sell for about half the price. I myself have a quad and it's a great stove but if I was to replace my insert with a new stove, Englander would be one of the top considerations on that list.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 7, 2013)

I got a Drolet HT2000 last winter. I'm a happy camper with it overall. After work tonight, I'll see if I have any luck digging up my review thread on the new software.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 8, 2013)

Found my thread, had to go back through the forums manually - couldn't find it with search, even Google didn't help me, of course I was a week off of when I thought I started the thread. Hope searches will improve with the new software as time goes on.

My "end of season" review is on the last page. Sorry that most of the pics seem to have been lost with the site change.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-time-has-come.223471/


----------



## TBrown (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a quad 5700 and love it. Low teens last night and tonight and house is perfect. Only wood heat going on third winter.


----------



## bedrock1 (Feb 12, 2015)

hi can u till me a bet about the drolet i have one. how much wood is avg for this furnace


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 14, 2015)

I have heard good things about the Drolet and Quad units. I have a Pacific Energy and have been very happy with it going on 14 years. 
I think they all make pretty good units.


----------



## bedrock1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> I have heard good things about the Drolet and Quad units. I have a Pacific Energy and have been very happy with it going on 14 years.
> I think they all make pretty good units.


I hope mine works good when I get the kit to relocate the thermodisc


----------



## fireman33 (Feb 14, 2015)

I love my pacific energy summit stove, if I load it with maple around 10 at night, when I get up around 6 in te morning the house is nice and warm with lots of red coals left. Stove is in the basement Of a 1400sq/ft bungalow and we've been having -20 Celsius everyday for a couple weeks now and we're never cold inside. House also has cathedral ceiling with 2 skylight upstairs which makes it harder to heat, but it's no problem with the summit.


----------



## bedrock1 (Feb 14, 2015)

fireman33 said:


> I love my pacific energy summit stove, if I load it with maple around 10 at night, when I get up around 6 in te morning the house is nice and warm with lots of red coals left. Stove is in the basement Of a 1400sq/ft bungalow and we've been having -20 Celsius everyday for a couple weeks now and we're never cold inside. House also has cathedral ceiling with 2 skylight upstairs which makes it harder to heat, but it's no problem with the summit.


I have a 1000sq/ft house its -10 Celsius I have a job to heat it. If I don't leave the damper open the blower won't stay on I have good secondary burn but blower won't cut in, I wake in the morning and its not that warm. Hopefully when I get the kit it will work


----------



## fireman33 (Feb 15, 2015)

bedrock1 said:


> I have a 1000sq/ft house its -10 Celsius I have a job to heat it. If I don't leave the damper open the blower won't stay on I have good secondary burn but blower won't cut in, I wake in the morning and its not that warm. Hopefully when I get the kit it will work



That's odd, there must be something wrong with the switch that makes the blower turn on.


----------



## bedrock1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah it is a thermodisc in the back of the furnace that is 120/100 now they have new one 110/90


----------

